# Class of 2008



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

If you joined in 2008, please post a photo of your bunny and/or yourself to be placed in the yearbook. If you joined and had a bunny that passed away, we welcome the photo, but please let us know so a memorial symbol can be placed with the photo.

[align=center]




[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc. [/align]


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 31, 2009)

Here is me






and here is Toula and Lou. They're not excatly mine but since Lemonaxis, doesn't go on so it'll be on behalf of her.
But since it says "please post a photo of your bunny or yourself" I guess with out the bunnies would be just okay 

Lou





Toula





or if you want both of them together


----------



## Numbat (May 31, 2009)

I'll try to find a good one of the bunnies and me but for now...

This is my favourite photo of Inky and Tug





Just Inky


----------



## Becca (May 31, 2009)

Me!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2009)

you can definitely post both a photo of yourself and your bunnies (they are yours still in your heart, Prisca).


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (May 31, 2009)

Thank you for understanding Minda, i'm calling Lisa now to check as well... but she hasn't been picking up i'vebeen trying to phone over the last few weeks. She's probably busy with the lil ones anyways. It seems like 2008 is the time for the "yonger" ones to join!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 1, 2009)

Monsters and I





Fluffy and I


----------



## Numbat (Jun 3, 2009)

And this is one of my favourite pics of Tug!






And Jasper 






Do we have to only choose one?


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 8, 2009)

Me & Misty


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 8, 2009)

Me





Kirby






Toby


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2009)

You're beautiful, Helen


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jun 11, 2009)

Not the greatest picture of me, but Toby looks cute, so it works!


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Ninchen (Jun 19, 2009)

Anise, Kandis and the slave


----------



## Numbat (Jun 20, 2009)

Btw if we can only have one please use the one of Tug


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 20, 2009)

[align=center]











[/align]


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2009)

Me






Susan/soooska


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan, you are suppose to be in the Class of 2005, along with me. :dude:


----------



## Numbat (Jun 21, 2009)

Arrgh sorry I guarantee this is the last time I change photos 

Tug





Jasper





Inky


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 21, 2009)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Susan, you are suppose to be in the Class of 2005, along with me. :dude:


Susan, if you can repost in the Class of 2005 thenI will delete it here.


----------



## Dublinperky (Jun 26, 2009)

I think I am in class of 2008. I'll have to get a picture of myself later but here is one of the bunnies!






















Aly!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 30, 2009)

Smokies





D.C.


----------

